
2018 was more of a dumpster fire for online hate and harassment - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/13/2018-really-was-more-of-a-dumpster-fire-for-online-hate-and-harassment-adl-study-finds/
======
towaway1138
2018 does seem to be the year when hatred for men (or perhaps especially white
men) was completely normalized.

In any case, the only winning move is to not play.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I find it mostly resentment. And maybe it was always there, just now being
expressed openly.

